# hotel near beaumount hospital or heuston station?



## lizabeth (4 Jun 2008)

Am looking for 3 star hotel (or 2 star) within walking distance of (5/6 mins only), either:

Beaumount hospital or heuston station.

Ive looked at many hotels databases but cannot tell distances by foot. Recommendations appreciated

Thanks

Liz


----------



## z105 (4 Jun 2008)

Liz,

There is a hotel just across the road from Heuston called the Aisling Hotel, tried to Yahoo it for you but cannot find a web link. That would only be about 5 min walk.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (4 Jun 2008)

Try this one:



I've never stayed in it so can't recommend it, but it's only new so I'd say it's nice enough.  Not sure what star rating it has.  But it's very near to Heuston.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (4 Jun 2008)

That Ashling hotel is even nearer - well spotted, Havealaugh!  It's web site is www.ashlinghotel.ie


----------



## Red (4 Jun 2008)

The Crowne Plaza hotel & Holiday Inn in Santry are the nearest hotels to Beaumont.
Both located in Santry woods. You can catch a 16a bus which passes by Beaumont House pub on the Old swords road.
Beaumont Hospital is less than 5 mins walk from there


----------



## Red (4 Jun 2008)

There is also the Hilton Hotel at Clarehall on Malahide Road. Very short taxi ride. 
There are some direct buses that services Beaumont hospital so maybe ring the hospital to see what route they pass by & pick a hotel accordingly.


----------



## dereko1969 (4 Jun 2008)

the dto has a journey planner that should help you figure walking times from addresses see here


----------



## so-crates (4 Jun 2008)

Derek, that is a fantastic facility, thanks for that!


----------

